
Amazon.com reviews is broken? - thecrazyone
http://www.amazon.com/converter-Adapter-Lenovo-ThinkPad-0B47046/dp/B00E39GCP6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
======
kup0
I see the same thing you see.

I'm not sure how their system works but is it possible that the company that
listed the product (or Amazon) completely changed the listing to a different
product (updated all the information) without actually deleting the listing
and creating a new one? So, it kept the old listing's information?

Maybe a database issue or something else where this and another listing have
gotten swapped or share some type of identifying number or something?

Just shooting in the dark, but I've seen this issue on a few Amazon products.
Those smarter than I am will likely chime in with much more concrete
possibilities.

------
thecrazyone
BTW, this is what I see: [http://imgur.com/k7ax9t6](http://imgur.com/k7ax9t6)

The product is an adapter.

The reviews are for a solar pump!

